# [MINI-HOW-TO] MPD (svn) + NCMPC - alternatywny odtwarzacz

## Poe

Ktoś tu prosił o jakies małe how-to na temat mpd (dameona) i czegos do sterowania tym (wybralem ncmpc, gdyz tego uzywam i znam najlepiej, jezeli ktos chce, moze napisac jeszcze o mpc [emerge mpc], wtedy dokleiloby sie tutaj). spróbuje to napisać jak najprzystępniej, bo nie ma w tym zadnej wyzszej filozofii  :Wink: 

wiec do dzieła

```

echo "media-sound/mpd aac audiofile flac musepack" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

chyba, że nie chcemy mieć supportu dla ktoregoś z tych formatów, to wtedy, wiadomo -foo

```

emerge mpd

```

przede wszystkim musimy postawic MPD, czyli Music Player Daemon. Tu chyba wszystko jasne.

Konfiguracja

Jak nie truno się domyślić, konfigurację przeprowadzamy w pliku /etc/mpd.conf

W komentarzach wszystko jest jasno opisane. Aby po prostu działało, bez żadnych cudowań, wystarczy ustawić na samym początku pliku ścieżki do folderu z muzyka i z playlista oraz miejsce zapisywania logow itp. 

```

music_directory         "/home/user/muzyka"

playlist_directory      "/home/user/muzyka/pls"

log_file                "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"

error_file              "/var/log/mpd/errors.log"

state_file              "/var/lib/mpd/state"

db_file                  "/var/lib/mpd/mpd.db"

```

i jeszcze zmienna

```

user "mpd"

```

tu, coz, moze byc roznie, bo swego czasu mialem tam wpisanego mojego usera, ale ostatnio cos sie pokrzanilo i musialem zmienić na mpd. 

teraz juz prawie mozemy odpalić MPD, jeszcze tylko musimy stworzyc bazę z naszymi utworami

```

mpd --create-db

```

gotowe  :Smile:  teraz nie pozostaje nam nic innego jak wystartowac demona

```

/etc/init.d/mpd start

```

powinno nam się odpalić

--

jeżeli chcemy, aby mpd uruchamiał się podczas startu systemu dodajemy

```

rc-update add mpd default 

```

Teraz przejdziemy do programu (klient), którym będziemy sobie sterować wszyskimi parametrami, piosenkami itp. w tym przypadku będzie to NCMPC (Ncurses client for MPD). a więc

```

emerge ncmpc

```

megruje sie nam  :Smile: 

jak się zmegruje, odpalamy

```

ncmpc

```

iiii? czarne okno i kilka napisow? cóż, trzeba to zapełnić  :Wink: 

przede wszystkim, na wszelki wypadek nacisnijmy ctrl+u, zebysmy mieli napewno swiezą baze z mp3 (jezeli zassamy nowy alboum do folderu gdzie mamy muzykę i chcemy miec mozliwosc dodania tego do ncmpc musimy uaktualnic baze wlasnie poprzez ctrl+u)

Następnie naciskamy cyfrę '3' na klawiaturze, i jestesmy teraz w katalogu, który podalismy w configu mpd z muzyką. 

Spacją dodajemy caly folder, Enterem wchodzimy do katalogu, dodajemy pojedyncze pliki poprzez Spacje, bądz od razu odpalamy i dodajemy Enterem.

Jeżeli dodamy wszystko co chcemy, naciskamy klawisz '2' i jestesmy na naszej playliscie. piosenki, wiadomo, odpalamy enterem i kursory góra/dół.

teraz co nieco o pozostalej klawiszologii

```

klawisz - funkcja

1 - help

2 - playlista

3 - katalog z albumami

f - przewijanie aktualnego kawalka do przodu

b - przewijanie aktualnego kawalka do tylu

kursor w prawo/lewo - pogłaśnianie/ściszanie

s - stop

shift+p - pauza (ponowne nacisniecie - koniec pauzy)

x - bardzo przydatna funkcja, płynnego przechodzenia pomiedzy kawałkami, miksuje końcówki piosenek, dzięki czemu gładko, bez przerw przechodzi pomiedzy następnymi utworami

q - wyjscie z ncmpc

```

to juz generalnie wszystko. jeszcze jedna sprawa, taka drobna. jeżeli chcemy, aby nasz ncmpc byl kolorowy, odpalamy go z parametrem -c

```

ncmpc -c

```

a kolory ustawiamy w /etc/ncmpc.conf

```

#ncmpc.conf

list-format = "[%shortfile%]"

status-format = "[%shortfile%]"

enable-colors = yes

color background = none

color list = white

color list-bold = brightwhite

color line = brightwhite

color line-flags = brightgreen

color progressbar = brightwhite

color status-state = brightwhite

color status-song = brightgreen

color status-time = green

color title = white

color title-bold = brightwhite

color alert = brightgreen

wide-cursor = yes

auto-center = no

```

To tylko przyklad kolorow oczywiście, zeby było wyraźnie widać  :Wink: 

No, to już chyba wszystko. mam nadzieję, ze nie namieszałem za dużo i wszystko jest zrozumiałe.

pozdrawiam

Informacje dodatkowe

- graficzny klient to gmpc (dzięki rzabcioo, ze wspomniales o tym pare postów niżej)

```

emerge gmpc

```

- mpdscribble - dodatek, który wysyla tyuly sluchanych na last.fm (jezeli mamy tam konto) (dzieki yoshi)

- wersja mpd-svn zostala wyrzucona z portage. nalezy używać zwyklej, mpd

----------

## ilny

Zdaje sie ze to ja prosilem   :Very Happy:  Dzieki wielkie za how-to   :Wink:  Tempo ekspresowe    :Shocked:   :Very Happy:  Pozdrawiam

[edit] 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> [/code]
> 
> i jeszcze zmienna
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Chcialbym zapytac o ta zmienna poniewaz przy takim ustawieniu user nie moze uzywac mpd (blad z prawami), dopiero jak wpisze nazwe usera np. ilny to wszytko ok   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Zdaje sie ze to ja prosilem  
> 
> 

 

ano, tak, Ty  :Smile: 

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Dzieki wielkie za how-to  
> 
> 

 

Prosze bardzo, ale juz wiem ze namieszalem troszku, zaraz bede musial co nieco poprawic  :Wink: 

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Tempo ekspresowe    
> 
> 

 

co nie zawsze wychodzi na dobre  :Razz: 

 *ilny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

ja rowniez

----------

## rzabcio

Ja bym jeszcze dodał - dla przyzwyczajonych do winampopodobnych  :Wink:  - graficzny klient do mpd:

```
emerge gmpc
```

I najprostszy:

```
emerge mpc
```

który mi osobiście przydał się do tworzenia skrótów klawiszowych we Fluxboxie, wystarczą bowiem proste wywołania:

```
# mpc start

# mpc next

# mpc volume +5
```

itd.

----------

## Poe

 *ilny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit] 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   [
> ...

 

to zostaw "ilny", podalem mpd, bo u mnie dzialalo z mpd a nie z poe (pokrzanilem cos w configu)

----------

## rzabcio

Dlaczego właściwie zależy Wam na zmianie użytkownika? Wiele demonów/serwerów "chodzi" na swoich użytkownikach (apache, mysql). Jedyny pomysł jaki przychodzi mi do głowy to fakt, że chcecie udostępmiać mpd swój katalog, przy wyłączonych prawach do odczytu dla innych użytkowników. Czy tak?

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja bym to zrobił inaczej, wszystko się zaczyna od tego: 

```
cp /etc/mpd.conf ~/.mpdconf
```

Niech każdy ma swój konfig.

Potem user "twoj_username" i ma dzialać.

A pytanie moje jest takie: da się zrobić ncmpc tak ładnie kolorowy i przezroczysty jak mocp?

----------

## yoshi314

ja bym jeszcze dodał mpdscribble do tego - wtedy mpd zgłasza to czego słuchamy na last.fm [o ile mamy tam konto]

----------

## szolek

Czasem nie mam natchnienia do tworzenia playlisty i pakuje co jest pod ręką:

```
mpc ls | mpc add
```

----------

## rzabcio

A wlaśnie. szolek przypomnialeś mi o tej przyjemnej funkcji konsolowego mpc:

```
# mpc search artist Backini | mpc add && mpc play
```

Po prostu cudo! Konsola rządzi!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Następnie naciskamy cyfrę '3' na klawiaturze, i jestesmy teraz w katalogu, który podalismy w configu mpd z muzyką.
> 
> Spacją dodajemy caly folder, Enterem wchodzimy do katalogu, dodajemy pojedyncze pliki poprzez Spacje, bądz od razu odpalamy i dodajemy Enterem. 

 

A jak zaznaczyć wszystkie katalogi w przypadku gdy muzykę mamy podmontowaną do korzenia filesystemu a music_directory to "/muzyka"?

Ponawiam też swoje pytanie o przezroczystość kolorowego ncmpc.

----------

## ilny

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ponawiam też swoje pytanie o przezroczystość kolorowego ncmpc.

 

Ja rowniez   :Smile:  btw. jezeli uruchamiasz ncmpc (bez opcji -c, bez kolorow) to przezroczystosc dziala   :Wink:  Ale jednak kolory by sie przydaly   :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Mocp ma kolorki i przezroczystość  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

mpd ma klientów do wyboru do koloru a mocp nie  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Imho, strasznie marnych. Jedynie ncmpc jest do zaakceptowania, bo jest podobny do mocp'a którego interfejs bardzo mi odpowiada.

Poza tym spora część z tych klientów się nie rozwija od dłuższego czasu.

----------

## szolek

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> A wlaśnie. szolek przypomnialeś mi o tej przyjemnej funkcji konsolowego mpc:
> 
> ```
> # mpc search artist Backini | mpc add && mpc play
> ```
> ...

 

I to w linuxie lubie. Mogę spokojnie dodać kilka skrótów do fluxboxa i nie przejmować się o interfejs programu. nie lubie jak coś się robi za mnie i bez mojej przyczyny.

Apropo interfejsu to conky ma mozliwość wyświetlania paska postępu, tytułu itd. dla mpd. Polecam.   :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

A tak, tak. Widzialem, korzystam, polecam również. Opis znajduje się gdzieś na Gentoo Wiki.

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *rzabcio wrote:*   
> 
> A wlaśnie. szolek przypomnialeś mi o tej przyjemnej funkcji konsolowego mpc:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dokladnie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *szolek wrote:*   

>  *rzabcio wrote:*   A wlaśnie. szolek przypomnialeś mi o tej przyjemnej funkcji konsolowego mpc:
> 
> ```
> # mpc search artist Backini | mpc add && mpc play
> ```
> ...

 

Chyba trochę zbaczamy z tematu, ale czy robiąc te skróty nie tworzysz przypadkiem własnego interfejsu? O ile wiem słowo to określa pośrednika pomiędzy człowiekiem a programem, sposób ich komunikacji.

I dlaczego to interfejs stworzony przez innych miałby robić coś poza Twoją kontrolą? Przecież został stworzony właśnie po to, żebyś za jego pomocą mógł kontrolować dany program.

----------

## endel

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Imho, strasznie marnych. Jedynie ncmpc jest do zaakceptowania, bo jest podobny do mocp'a którego interfejs bardzo mi odpowiada.
> 
> Poza tym spora część z tych klientów się nie rozwija od dłuższego czasu.

 

No juz nie jest tak zle - niedawno pojawily sie dwa ciekawe klienty pympd i qmpdclient no i z gmpc cos sie mam wrazenie ruszylo  link

----------

## v7n

Cholercia, tak zesta mnie polechtali tym mpd, ze az mam ochote xmms'a wymergowac  :Wink: 

----------

## szolek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> I dlaczego to interfejs stworzony przez innych miałby robić coś poza Twoją kontrolą? Przecież został stworzony właśnie po to, żebyś za jego pomocą mógł kontrolować dany program.

 

[OT]

Zgadza się. Interfejs jes po to by za jego pomocą mógł kontrolować dany program.

Jednak wziąłeś moją wypowiedz zbyt przesadnie.

----------

## Audiopain

A u mnie pomimo poprawnie wygenerowanej database zakladka "browse" w ncmpc pozostaje pusta  :Sad: 

edit: hmm...a moze database wcale nie jest poprawna?

```

bart@helvete ~ $ mpd --create-db   

cannot init suplementary groups of user bart: Operation not permitted

...

dluuuga list plikow

...

```

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> i jeszcze zmienna
> 
> ```
> user "mpd"
> ```
> ...

 

Poe już o tym pisał szkoda że nie przeczytałeś.

----------

## Audiopain

```

bart@helvete ~ $ mpd --create-db

cannot setgid of user mpd: Operation not permitted

```

----------

## BeteNoire

Zrób tak jak pisałem tu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3099434.html#3099434 i będzie działać.

----------

## Audiopain

Zrobilem tak. To, co wkleilem trzy posty wyzej to wlasnie rezultat przeprowadzonego krok po kroku HOWTO + zmiana "mpd" na mojego usera. Plik .mpddb jest wygenerowany poprawnie (tak mysle przynajmniej, bo zawiera informacje o wszystkich utworach), ale wchodzac w ncmpc -> browse niestety wszystko jest puste

----------

## BeteNoire

A pokaż swój ~/.mpdconf tzn nie tutaj, wklej do jakiegoś pastebina. ( http://rafb.net/paste/ http://pastebin.com/ )

----------

## Audiopain

Hmm, po usunieciu konfigow i przeemergowaniu jest ok. Zabawne jest tylko to, ze teraz porownuje dzialajacy konfig z tym starym, ktory sobie na wszelki wypadek zbackupowalem i ... sa identyczne.

----------

## ilny

A nie bylo czasem tak ze masz muze na "partycji Windows". (fat32, ntfs) i nie miales jej zamontowanej   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

 *ilny wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ponawiam też swoje pytanie o przezroczystość kolorowego ncmpc. 
> 
> Ja rowniez   btw. jezeli uruchamiasz ncmpc (bez opcji -c, bez kolorow) to przezroczystosc dziala   Ale jednak kolory by sie przydaly  

 

Masz już przezroczystość? Zmienna color background ma być na none i jest super  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Audiopain

 *ilny wrote:*   

> A nie bylo czasem tak ze masz muze na "partycji Windows". (fat32, ntfs) i nie miales jej zamontowanej  
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

na szczescie moj dysk nigdy na oczy partycji fat/ntfs nie widzial  :Wink: 

----------

## ilny

@BeteNoire  dzieki za info, dziala zapomnialem tylko dodac opcje 

```
ncmpc -f sciezka_do_configu
```

 bo config mialem dobry   :Very Happy: 

@Audiopain ja niestety mam w domu zagorzalego uzytkownika WinXP ktory na widok gentoo mowi "co ty tu znowu pogrzebales w tym WinXp"   :Laughing:  wiec usuniecie nie wchodzi w gre...  :Wink:  a argumenty ze przegladarka i gg sa takie same niestety nie trafiaja   :Confused:   :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> ja bym jeszcze dodał mpdscribble do tego - wtedy mpd zgłasza to czego słuchamy na last.fm [o ile mamy tam konto]

 

O tak, świetna opcja, tylko jak mi ciągle wyjeżdza z tekstem, że hasło złe, a generowałem je tak:

```
echo "password = "`echo -n "moje-trudne-hasło" | md5sum` >> /etc/mpdscribble/mpdscribble.conf
```

A i muszę mu przy uruchamianiu podawać gdzie jest config, mimo, iż domyślnie powinien szukać w /etc/mpdscribble/mpdscribble.conf, ale ogólnie mpd jest super  :Very Happy: .

Pozdrawiam, Karol.

----------

